# Ford 4610 injector pump?



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

A few days ago I was tedding with my Ford 4610 diesel and the engine speed would start to increase for no reason, and then sometimes it would decrease. Not the throttle linkage because that is tight.

Today during baling it did that a few times, and then started to sound really labored, like you’re driving up a hill in road gear.

It then started running really rough and choppy and then died altogether. Now it will turn over but won’t start.

Does this sound like my injector pump? If so what about it specifically? Rebuild or new one?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Whens the last time the filters were changed? Getting good fuel flow pre and post filter head? Start with the easy stuff before going expensive.

As for injector pumps I prefer to have then rebuilt by a reputable shop. Here's the email of a guy that does good work. [email protected]


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Check your filters and lift pump first. This sounds like a fuel delivery problem, which doesn't automatically mean it's the injector pump. They're always at least $1000 bill these days, (at least!) so hope for another simpler problem. Also could be something in the tank moving around and plugging the pickup tube inside the tank. Have had that happen twice in my life and causes the same symptoms. Just blow back through the main pickup line that comes from your tank.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> Whens the last time the filters were changed? Getting good fuel flow pre and post filter head? Start with the easy stuff before going expensive.
> 
> As for injector pumps I prefer to have then rebuilt by a reputable shop. Here's the email of a guy that does good work. [email protected]


I don’t know when the filters were last changed, but those are the first thing on my list.


Ox76 said:


> Check your filters and lift pump first. This sounds like a fuel delivery problem, which doesn't automatically mean it's the injector pump. They're always at least $1000 bill these days, (at least!) so hope for another simpler problem. Also could be something in the tank moving around and plugging the pickup tube inside the tank. Have had that happen twice in my life and causes the same symptoms. Just blow back through the main pickup line that comes from your tank.


that’s exactly what I did. No fuel from tank. Blew some compressed air and had fuel again. Tractor fired up but I need to completely drain and flush tank and clean screen.


----------



## the farmer 3 (Jul 12, 2021)

I have found a bee or wasp in a fuel line .The only way it could have got in there is if it was in the nozzle at the pump.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My Ford 6700 did similar thing yesterday. I pulled fuel hose from fuel tank outlet & no fuel came out. I blew compressed air into bottom of outlet then fuel came out so I re-attached line, started engine & tractor driver continued raking hay.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, update. I changed out the fuel filter tonight with the exact same one it did have on it, and now I can’t get it started.

I’m getting fuel to the pump and injectors, however I can’t get the filter primed. Nothing is flowing out of the filter bleed screw.

The tractor will fire up after cranking 5 or so times and then immediately shut off.

Tank is almost full. I’m getting fuel to the filter as well.

Should I try pressurizing the tank with some low pressure compressed air to force fuel into the filter ?

I may take the filter off once more and verify none of the seals got messed up either.

Would love to hear other tricks.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

My ford 5000 I always hit the tank with a little air pressure with the bleeder open. Sure I can bleed it other ways but a little air pressure is quick and easy.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Had my filter seals installed incorrectly.


----------



## bigcountryzf (6 mo ago)

Hayjosh said:


> Had my filter seals installed incorrectly.


youd be surprised how many people do that with the wix/napa filters i only use the cav filters or fil brand (made in the same way the cav) the napa/wix filters dont have nearly as much filter area as the oem ones do anyway did the filters fix your issue?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

bigcountryzf said:


> youd be surprised how many people do that with the wix/napa filters i only use the cav filters or fil brand (made in the same way the cav) the napa/wix filters dont have nearly as much filter area as the oem ones do anyway did the filters fix your issue?


Once I installed the seal correctly the issue was resolved. Wix and Napa filters are regarded as good filters with good reputations so I don't have problems using them.


----------

